
Ask HN: What countries is it impossible to accept payments from? - GigabyteCoin
PayPal does not currently work with the following list of 19 countries:<p><pre><code>    Afghanistan
    Bangladesh
    Central African Republic
    North Korea
    Equatorial Guinea
    Ghana
    Haiti
    Iran
    Iraq
    Lebanon
    Liberia
    Libya
    Myanmar
    Pakistan
    South Sudan
    Sudan
    Syria
    Timor-Leste &#x2F; East Timor
    Uzbekistan
</code></pre>
As far as I know, it is impossible to register a PayPal account in any of those countries, and if a PayPal account is logged into from any of those countries it will be suspended until further investigation.<p>Stripe&#x27;s global page [0] claims that I will &quot;be able to accept payments from customers anywhere in the world&quot; which sounds amazing, but how true is that statement really?<p>Does Visa even issue credit cards in the above list of 19 countries? Or is it a common thing for a Bangladeshi citizen to have a US-based credit card for online ordering?<p>I am posing this question because I am re-writing a SaaS website of mine, and I want to block access to my free-trial offer to any visitors from countries that it is impossible to make payments from. I would appreciate any comments relating to this as well, because I am torn as to whether or not that is the right thing to do.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stripe.com&#x2F;global
======
zhte415
If you're dealing with payments, check embargo and money laundering
regulations from first hand sources, don't second-guess what another website
is doing.

International transfer of funds done wrong could get you into incredible 'I
need a lawyer' territory very quickly.

BTW, Visa does not issue credit cards, Visa partners do. And they certainly do
and work in most of the countries you listed.

------
jeffmould
First, I think you misread the Stripe global page. There is still restrictions
on countries there.

Second, IANAL, but if you are a US-based company you may run into restrictions
with accepting payments from customers in embargoed countries (i.e. Iran,
Syria, etc...).

------
heraclez
Any country that does not have a credit card / online banking system, which
represents easily a quarter of the world's countries.

However you may have people who live in those countries, with dual
citizenships/also live abroad, that make purchases from within those
countries.

